# Golden Killifish



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Golden Killi's from a new LFS in my area. I was wondering if anyone has any experience breeding. As of right now, I have them both housed in my 30 Gal community tank.


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

here is a nice article i found on that topic. not my work, just good info 

Breeding Golden Wonders Aplochelius lineatus Gold. (My Way)
So you are attempting to breed Aplochelius lineatus Gold. I would give the pair a tank of their own 18x10x10. The tank being bare except for a small air driven sponge filter, heater set to 75'F and a couple of acrylic yarn spawning mops. http://www.aquarticl...awning_Mop.html
only 3/4 fill the tank and provide a tight fitting lid as these killifish will jump. The water is soft and slightly acidic with a pH of 6.8. The male will drive the female into the mops and adopt a stance alongside the female, the pair will then form an "S" shaped pose as the male squeezes the female into the fibres of the mop. This is followed by a slight jerk and a single egg is deposited and fertilised, then the pair release only to start the process over and over again.
(Alongside the usual staple flake I like to give this species live and frozen food) 
The eggs are quite large and can withstand a fair degree of handling. Pick the eggs from the mops daily ( gently, with your fingers). and place them in a margarine tub, floated in the parent tank. Remove fungussed/unfertilised eggs daily. the fry will hatch in or around 10-14 days. They are quite large and can take newly hatched brineshrimp and microworm from the outset. Keep the adults well fed (livefoods, frozen and flake) and keep their tank clean, removing any uneaten food on a daily basis. Water changes are also an essential part of killifish husbandry and I like to change about 1/3 of the water weekly.
These fish are quite a large species easily attaining 3-4 inches in the home aquaria, they are predatory by nature, so please do not combine them with small tetras or danios etc.
I cull the runts and slower growing fishes for the simple reason of maintaing good solid stock, the smaller ones will only be bullied and subsequently killed by the larger ones. When the fry are starting to sex out you will notice a fair amount of squabbling, especially amongst the males. Take out the females and rear these seperately. 
This is a nice species to breed for the novice killifish enthuasist, they present little or no problems in maintaining, breeding and the rearing of fry and present a stepping stone to go on and attempt some of the more exotic species.
I hope this was of some help to you in some form or other.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you. I'll read up on that when I get home from work today.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am glad to still be busy with Killies.


----------

